# crab claw meat



## willy appleseed (Jan 8, 2021)

I came into 2 1lb cans of pasturized crab claw meat anyone have any recipe ideas?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2021)

Claw meat is Tasty and has a stronger flavor that Backfin. This recipe i developed for a restaurant i was running. The ingredients stand up to the Claw flavor...JJ

*Smoked Crab Cakes...Thriller not Filler!*

2Lb Crab Meat...picked over to remove any shell fragments...Try using a Black Light...Makes 'em GLOW!
2lg Eggs
1 C Real Mayo,
1C Panko Bread crumbs or 1/2C Plain or Seasoned Bread Crumbs. Add more if too wet to hold shape.
1/2C Scallion...Fine dice, about six each
1/2C Roasted/Peeled Red Pepper... Fine dice, one medium
2T Roasted Garlic...About 8-10 cloves mashed
2tsp Old Bay
1/2tsp Black Pepper
1T Lemon Juice

Cut the top off a head of Garlic place on Foil, drizzle with Olive Oil. Wrap the foil tightly around the garlic and roast at 350°F until soft and golden brown, about 1 hour. Let cool and squeeze the head to extract all the cloves. Mash with a fork.
Combine all but the Crab and rest 15 minutes for flavors to develop and Bread Crumbs to soften.
Gently fold in Crab Meat.

Measure out 4 ounce portions and form cakes. Place cakes on one of A-MAZE-N Products Q-MATZ or parchment lined sheet pan and smoke at 275 to 300°F 30 to 40 minutes with a mild smoke to an IT of 150°F.
Or Bake in a 350°F Oven to an Internal Temp (IT) of 150°F or until golden brown. These are good Pan Fried too...

Makes about 12 each...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 8, 2021)

Sounds awesome JJ! Cool tip on the black light. Never knew that


----------



## cmayna (Jan 8, 2021)

Wife and I have been using the black light method to help find the thin white bone material for the past few years during the crab season.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 9, 2021)

The Crab Dip I make:

Melt a stick of unsalted butter
Saute 3/4 cup very finely diced onion until translucent
Add [email protected] cream cheese bar
Add 8oz shredded smoked Gouda
After melted, stir in:
1 lb crab meat
1/2 t salt
1 T sherry
dash tabasco or Franks
 dash cayenne pepper

Baguette sliced ~1/4” thick
Paint with EVOO
Sprinkle with sea salt
Bake or toast until lightly browned


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 9, 2021)

+1 on the black light tip ... never woulda thought of that ... too bad tossed that out with my college days posters


----------



## willy appleseed (Jan 9, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Claw meat is Tasty and has a stronger flavor that Backfin. This recipe i developed for a restaurant i was running. The ingredients stand up to the Claw flavor...JJ
> 
> *Smoked Crab Cakes...Thriller not Filler!*
> 
> ...


thanks jj definetley going to try this


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2021)

All I know is I love crab cakes & thanks JJ for posting your recipe!
Al


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks like JJ has you covered.
Once in a while we gently fold crab claw and sometimes lobster meat into our twice baked taders and serve with a nice piece of beef. That’s delicious also.


----------



## willy appleseed (Mar 13, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Claw meat is Tasty and has a stronger flavor that Backfin. This recipe i developed for a restaurant i was running. The ingredients stand up to the Claw flavor...JJ
> 
> *Smoked Crab Cakes...Thriller not Filler!*
> 
> ...





chef jimmyj said:


> Claw meat is Tasty and has a stronger flavor that Backfin. This recipe i developed for a restaurant i was running. The ingredients stand up to the Claw flavor...JJ
> 
> *Smoked Crab Cakes...Thriller not Filler!*
> 
> ...


jj finally got around to trying this they are great eating them as i type. i did them in the air fryer 350 for 20 min excellent thanks for the recipie!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2021)

Thank you for the follow up. I am so glad you made a d enjoyed that recipe. Fried or Broiled, they are tasty and a change from the usual Maryland Basic recipe....JJ


----------

